# A little bowfishing this AM !!!



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

The carp spawn is just starting--not in full swing... Still, not a bad haul this AM..

Not too many shallow water opportunities--these were mostly deeper water shots..... :smile:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Fun! Second one on the left looks like a monster.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Fun! Second one on the left looks like a monster.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice, I'm putting the platform on my boat tomorrow. Our season is open , but it's snowing here. I'm not too motivated yet but I'm getting there.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice shooting and nice mess of carp

do you smoke them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Scotty.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Way to shoot!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice shooting and nice mess of carp
> 
> do you smoke them?


 No, I don't smoke 'em -- can't keep 'em lit...LOL I just put them on the yote/buzzard buffet....

There's a nesting pair of Bald eagles in the same spot--I'll leave a couple floating for them, too :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if you get yur self one of them small butane torches

let the carp dry for a few days,light thier mouths and suck just in fron of tha tail you should be able to smoke them then lol

when i was a youngster and my grandparents,on my moms side,lived by the mississppi river up in little falls.grandpa would send us down to the river to catch as many carpand scuckers as possible in the spring time.he had two old refridgerators in his backyard he had converted to smokers(wish i knew how to do that) and he would smoke every one we caught

loved eating them,something about smoked carp and suckers makes my mouth water

im sure the nesting pair of eagles appreciate the free food,as they probably have young uns to feed


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I've eaten carp backstraps--good tasting meat, but it has tiny filaments in it...Smoking & canning seems to get rid of the filaments...I've never had it, but I hear it's tasty...

Until then, I'll have to fire up my propane torch...LOL :teeth:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, it's starting here too. Went out Wednesday evening and shot 4 and missed 2 in 20 minutes. A couple in self defense I swear.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice shooting! Smoked carp is great! Also scored carp if its done right is really good. Most people turn up their nose when eating carp is mentioned. I think its just fine.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this the time to get them on the hook as well?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice shootin on a good mess of carp,

Southern Iowa carp receipt:

4 medium carp, gutted

4 cedar shake shingles

salt, pepper, cayenne peppers

clean carp in a salt bath. place carp, one each on a shingle. season with salt and pepper to taste. place two to three peppers inside each carp. place carp on shingles in 250 degree oven on the middle rack and bake for 1 hour. remove from oven, remove carp from shingle, put carp in the garbage can and eat the shingles.............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Omaha, NE, Joe Tess Place, deep fried carp is their specialty and it's excellent.

http://joetessplace.com/go/home/


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

ShawnHu said:


> Is this the time to get them on the hook as well?


I never had much luck catching them w/ a pole during the spawn...Unless we were using the famous fishing lure called the "Silver Spider" ( a biga$$ treble hook) LOL

@ 220swift... LOL on the cedar shingles


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great shooting there, a nice treat for the birds.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> nice shootin on a good mess of carp,
> 
> Southern Iowa carp receipt:
> 
> ...


Southern Iowa carp receipt: recipe, that's what I get while trying to type when the pain meds are at full force..........lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great shooting and fun.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

only if your saving them to smoke


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Well.......I guess non of you guys are going to want to donate to my save the carp foundation?


Sure, I'll donate...How many carp do u want me to save for u, SG.... :teeth:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The only way to smoke a carp is to gut them and then you have to skin them. Then you debone them, put the meat in a dehydrator and when it is flaky dry, run it through a food processor for a few seconds. Don't make the meat too fine though. Next you take your favorite pipe and fill it with your favorite tobacco, sit back and look at your pile of dry ground up carp and ask yourself, what the hel/ was I thinking, because you just wasted the whole afternoon on a carp. Then go out and buy the wife a new food processor. Don't get me wrong, some people might like carp but......I'm just saying


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

We eat sheepshead, never tried a carp though. 


Sent from my BagPhone


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

4Cody4 said:


> We eat sheepshead, never tried a carp though. Sent from my BagPhone


Sheephead backstraps (from the fish under 16") are darn tasty.... We toss the bigger ones back, the meat is kinda mushy.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never ate sheepshead,caught many of them the year i spent florida

only fish i have ever seen with teeth like people,wierd

i prefer reds and black drum

i have caught many fish down there.every thing from those mentioned to hammer head sharks.

some of the most fun i have ever had fishing in my like was on the halafax river in daytona beach.

that and on ponce inlet.alos loved to go shrimping on the river at night,and catching crabs(no not thant kind lol) at tomoka state park.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

We like drum cuz we can bowfish them and eat em. We clean the smaller ones too. Early in the year they are still firm, it almost reminds me of crappie.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...Nice Shooting... My dad pickled suckers when I was a kid, and they taste just like pickled herring you couldn't tell the difference... "Sucker the other white meat"...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We use to burry them in the flower garden.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> never ate sheepshead,caught many of them the year i spent florida
> 
> only fish i have ever seen with teeth like people,wierd


Different Sheepshead up here, SGB... The proper name is the Freshwater Drum...

I know the coastal fish that u r talking about--those are considered prime eating... Never tasted any, but, I got schooled for doing the "catch & release" w/ some...Obviously, catch & release is a no-no when it comes to those fish--they're too yummy & plentiful to toss back... :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

scotty, i know what your taslking about. we have them here.grandpa smkoed them too.

most folks around here treat them like carp.

largest ever caught here in mn was just over 35 lbs


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> scotty, i know what your taslking about. we have them here.grandpa smkoed them too.
> 
> most folks around here treat them like carp.
> 
> largest ever caught here in mn was just over 35 lbs


Oh thought u were talking about these..

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sheepshead+florida+fish&id=FF51749EA3FC2F4BE86E6118B5A702CFC25C54DE&FORM=IQFRBA#view=detail&id=FF51749EA3FC2F4BE86E6118B5A702CFC25C54DE&selectedIndex=0

We only have these around here...http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=freshwater+drum&id=B0977681431A2171E2F9A77C402C31F253963253&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Yup,thems what I had meant originally.
I had forgotten all about the fresh water ones until you mentioned them being freshies.


----------

